# DeCourcy: Top 10 at Each Position



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Point Guards

1. Sherron Collins - Kansas
2. John Wall - Kentucky
3. Kalin Lucas - Michigan State
4. Devan Downey - South Carolina
5. Kemba Walker - UCONN
6. Nic Wise - Arizona
7. Abdul Gaddy - Washington
8. Jon Scheyer - Duke
9. Corey Fisher - Villanova
10. Shelvin Mack - Butler


Shooting Guards

1. Willie Warren - Oklahoma
2. Greivis Vasquez - Maryland
3. Jerome Dyson - UCONN
4. Malcolm Lee - UCLA
5. Terrico White - Mississippi State
6. Avery Bradley - Texas
7. Scottie Reynolds - Villanova
8. Isiah Thomas - Washington
9. Tyshawn Taylor - Kansas
10. Taylor Battle - Penn State

Small Forwards

1. Evan Turner - Ohio State
2. Kyle Singler - Duke
3. Gordon Hayward - Butler
4. Robbie Hummel - Purdon't
5. James Anderson - Oklahoma State
6. Tyler Smith - Tennessee
7. Xavier henry - Kansas
8. Lance Stephenson - Cincinnati
9. Damion James - Texas
10. Manny Harris - Michigan

Power Forwards

1. Patrick Patterson - Kentucky
2. Devin Ebanks - West Virginia
3. Ed Davis - North Carolina
4. Craig Brackins - Iowa State
5. Al-Farouq Aminu - Wake Forest
6. Trevor Booker - Clemson
7. Derrick Favors - Georgia Tech
8. Renardo Sidney - Mississippi State
9. Luke Babbitt - Nevada
10. Lazar Hayward - Marquette

Centers

1. Luke Harangody - Norte Dame
2. Cole Aldrich - Kansas
3. Greg Monroe - Georgetown
4. Solomon Alabi - Florida State
5. Larry Sanders - VCU
6. Jarvis Varnado - Mississippi State
7. Gani Lawal - Georgia Tech
8. Jerome Jordan - Tulsa
9. Deon Thompson - North Carolina
10. A.J. Ogilvy - Vanderbilt*


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I really thing Favors should be the #4 PF.

Nice to see my boy Nic Wise get some love. He definitely is one of the better PGs in the nation and is going to have to play like it to get UA back to the dance.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i like his lists better than most others. i saw he was gettin grief from the posters over there though for the positioning of some guys.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dexter Strickland gets no love at all, but thats fine we dont want anyone knowing about him.

Lol Henson didnt even make this guy's lists. This is irresponsible journalism quite frankly.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they haven't even played a game! if anything, none of those freshmen should be on there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nah not true...a lot of those freshmen are better than a lot of players in college. You know they are going to have an impact regardless. The PF list is somewhat decent, but Ebanks, Babbitt, Hayward are not better players than John Henson.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ebanks is and Babbitt might be too. ill give you hayward


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Dexter Strickland gets no love at all, but thats fine we dont want anyone knowing about him.
> 
> Lol Henson didnt even make this guy's lists. This is irresponsible journalism quite frankly.


Neither has proven a damn thing at the college level yet, so let's relax before we throw them into contention. 


Aldrich > Harangody for top Center. Otherwise I can see every other #1 ranked player at every position on the list.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What have John Wall, Derrick Favors, Abdul Gaddy, Corey Fisher, Xavier Henry and Renardo Sidney proven in college.

Sidney wasnt even ranked ahead of Henson, so why the heck is on there?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Sidney is on there because if he is ruled eligible he is going to be a force at Mississippi St with that frontcourt.

Gaddy is the best guard in the Pac-10 with NBA potential.

Favors should be a top 5 pick and im guessing makes all-acc as a freshman.

I mean when you look for the top impact freshman, they are all in the mix. Historically, impact freshman turn out very productive freshman seasons and the media is just trying to jump ahead of the curve and predict where they end up at the end of the year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John Henson is just as talented as every single player you mentioned if not more...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> John Henson is just as talented as every single player you mentioned if not more...


Agreed, if it werent for Ed Davis and all that frontcourt depth I wouldnt be suprised to see Henson get drafted top 5 this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> What have John Wall, Derrick Favors, Abdul Gaddy, Corey Fisher, Xavier Henry and Renardo Sidney proven in college.
> 
> Sidney wasnt even ranked ahead of Henson, so why the heck is on there?


Corey Fisher? LOL


Corey Fisher is the best guard on the best backcourt in America, get real HB.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That didn't answer my question though and the best backcourt in the nation is arguably Kentucky or Kansas, though Kentucky is looking mighty doubtful.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Reynolds, Redding, Fisher, Stokes, Wayns, and Cheek = best backcourt in America



To answer your question Fisher is way more proven than any of the others you mentioned at the college level. He is one of the best ball-handlers in the country and he was instrumental in leading Nova to a final 4 last year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Tyler Smith and Battle are ranked too low... Scottie Reynolds at #7??? Really???


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

COle is easily the top center, give me a break


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think sidney over Henson because Sidney will make more of an impact as a freshman but Henson has more potential down the line
Being born late 89 Sidney is one of the older freshmen in the top 15/20 of this class
Favors is July 91, Henson is December 90(with a clearly still developing game) and Gaddy is 92!

Harangody vs Aldrich is an interesting arguement too, I take Aldrich but really it comes down to personal preference and what your team needs


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cole should be number 1 imo. But of course Im biased. Glad to see sherron get some love on this list though.


----------

